
Some Japanese Whiskies Aren’t from Japan. Some Aren’t Even Whisky. - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/29/dining/japanese-whisky.html
======
Kaibeezy
“a regulatory Wild West”

 _“The lack of regulation benefits major producers,” said [a Japanese whisky
expert]. “If the lack were a disadvantage to them, rules would be quickly be
implemented.”_

